
Inexperienced recruiter wants +100K for fwd a resume cut them? - conshelp
TL;DR: recruiter adds zero value - I&#x27;ve signed nothing with them and they want to work with me directly...<p>Recruiter and employer has also signed no agreement.<p>I am highly technical and experienced (22 years) recruiter has literally 3-months as a technical architect recruiter (was a Peets coffee worker prior)....<p>Am I shady to cut out recruiter when client wants to work with me directly?<p>More details upon request.
======
chrisbennet
Did you find out about the job from the recruiter? If so, they _did_ add some
value.

Did the employer find out about you through the recruiter? If so, they added
value for the employer. However, without an existing relationship, I don't
think the employer owes them anything.

~~~
greenyoda
Maybe they did add some value, but not $100K worth. And if they're really
inexperienced, they could also subtract value by screwing up the introduction
of the employee to the employer and costing them the job.

~~~
conshelp
Company also presented me as their "employee" \-- where I have literally no
legal connection with them at all.

The market for the position as a contractor is 500K/yr and they want 300K and
pay 200K where ~45% of the 200K gets taken for tax and med...

So... WTF? Should that be acceptable?

~~~
chrisbennet
Is it one of those deals where the recruiter misrepresented themselves (lied)
as being your agent and _then_ approached you? If that is the case it doesn't
seem like you owe them anything.

For me, another party's greed or sleaziness does not move my moral compass
i.e. if they want to charge me $100 for a stick of gum, I don't feel entitled
to steal it. In this case, the amount of money they want would be immaterial
to the question of what is right.

Considering the amounts involved though, I'd talk to a lawyer.

